# First post



## matteo49 (Dec 11, 2009)

And with that creative thread title, I begin my first post...

I'm a new guy around here (obviously) and had a lot of background in theatre in high school (on- and off-stage). Now I'm a teacher (not theatre) and am beginning a theatre program at my school. Hoping to get some ideas/advice here and possibly start a technical theatre class at my school.

w00t.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome! I think that you have found one of the best resources for your program. If you need any help, feel free to contact a moderator or senior member. Remember, the search functin is your friend.


----------

